# Η meta|φραση αναζητά καθηγητή για το Πρόγραμμα Εκπαίδευσης Μεταφραστών εξ Αποστάσεως (Αγγλικά - Ελληνικά)



## diceman (Jan 20, 2016)

To Κέντρο Eκπαίδευσης Μεταφραστών *meta|*φραση αναζητά συνεργάτη-καθηγητή για τη στελέχωση του Προγράμματος Εκπαίδευσης Μεταφραστών εξ Αποστάσεως στον γλωσσικό συνδυασμό Αγγλικά - Ελληνικά, με προοπτική συνεργασίας από την άνοιξη του 2016. 

*Απαραίτητα προσόντα: *
• Πτυχίο πανεπιστημίου.
• Διδακτική εμπειρία.
• Σημαντική εμπειρία στη μετάφραση και την επιμέλεια κειμένων.
• Πιστοποιημένες γλωσσικές δεξιότητες υψηλού επιπέδου στην αγγλική γλώσσα.

*Επιθυμητά προσόντα:*
• Εμπειρία στην εκπαίδευση μεταφραστών.
• Άνεση στη χρήση των εφαρμογών του Διαδικτύου.

Αποστολή βιογραφικών *έως την Κυριακή 14 Φεβρουαρίου 2016* στη διεύθυνση: info παπάκι metafrasi.edu.gr


----------

